# Killing Lion fish



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Little video from last week on a small artificial reef. I tried setting the camera down and getting full shot (got the idea from someone on here and thought it was cool). Just a quick video.. 

Visibility was good at 85-100, we saw a ton of trigger and snapper at the first spot, not so much here. Liberty ship was stacked with all kinds of species "TONS" of snapper. It was clear down to the bottom at 75' and then was very murky at the wreck the viability was only about 8'


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

After I make my final snapper dive next Friday it will be time to go after lionfish for a while...


----------

